# Using Keybaords Live



## TheChuggernaut (Aug 9, 2012)

so...my bass player has decided she will give in to my demands and play Keys for the band as i know a really good bass player who will join my band. As cliche as it is i'll be a metalcore/deathcore band with a female key player...oh well tits sell right?

on to the serious part:

how the hell do we use Keys live? her Keyboard is a decent one, at least it looks it, and sounds decent enough for local gigging, for now, but how exactly is it set up live? logically i imagine its run through the front of house but...does she need a keyboard amp or anything else to get it going?

while we're at it, any decent live keyboards we should look at for the future?

any help is appreciated.


----------



## _detox (Aug 9, 2012)

The live keyboard setup is pretty simple. You'll just be taking the 1/4" output of the keyboard into a DI box on stage. It'd be better to have your own DI box just in case, especially since you can pick them up from Guitar Center for like $30.

As a metalcore/deathcore band, I imagine the sounds she'll be using will be mainly piano, strings, choir, and maybe some synth stuff? The Roland Juno series have some pretty solid sounds as long as she's not too worried about weighted keys.
Roland JUNO-Di Synthesizer Keyboard | GuitarCenter

OR, if you're willing to drop a little more, the Yamaha MOX series has tons of high quality sounds, as well as weighted keys. 
Yamaha MOX8 88-Key Graded Hammer Action Music Production Synthesizer Workstation | GuitarCenter 
(There is also a 61 key version)


----------



## TheChuggernaut (Aug 9, 2012)

apparently her current keyboard doesnt have a midi out which means she cant use a footswitch to have her patches programmed...at least thats how i imagine key players switch sounds so quickly live...

yeah we will be using mostly strings, choirs, piano and maybe a harp setting.


----------



## TheChuggernaut (Aug 9, 2012)

shes using a Yamaha portable Grand DGX-220...im guessing thats OK for now right?


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Aug 11, 2012)

That kind of keyboard really isn't designed for what you're trying to do. Look at lower end Korgs and Rolands and you'll fare a lot better. Patch switching is done with a non-latching footswitch, using a 1/4" jack cable. 

If the venue is very small, you might need a keyboard amp in addition to any speakers/monitors they may or may not have. If it's a larger venue, they should have ample monitoring solutions and all your keyboardist will need is their keyboard, stand, pedals and a DI box.


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 11, 2012)

Dude, keyboard rigs are as varied and complicated as guitar rigs.

Our keyboard player uses a Roland FP-7 just straight up most of the time, but he's about to start a new rig, which is all running through Ableton Live. He runs the audio of the keyboard into my RME Fireface UFX, as well as the midi into the computer. He then is able to have effects etc and patch changes all automated in the daw. He can then control him Omnisphere settings with an iPad, and trigger patch changes with a basic MIDI trigger pad.

You can go the ridiculous E-Piano route with a Nord... those things are absolutely fucking killer.

You can go the cheaper routes as well if you want...

Like there are SO many options. It depends on your needs and wants and how complicated the parts she's playing are!


----------



## TheChuggernaut (Aug 16, 2012)

a friend of mine suggested getting a decent keyboard that can download midi patches or something and having our key player get Logic and use it as her soundback/midicontroller live. is that possible?


----------



## Luke Acacia (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive been playing in bands with keyboardists for years and they just plug into the PA.
Never needed an amp.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 16, 2012)

Provided the keyboard has an audio out, its own patches, and a way to switch patches, you should be fine running into a PA or amp.



TheChuggernaut said:


> a friend of mine suggested getting a decent keyboard that can download midi patches or something and having our key player get Logic and use it as her soundback/midicontroller live. is that possible?


Yep. My band uses a digital synth and a semi-weighted MIDI controller. Our keyboard is an M-Audio Keystation Pro 88, which is discontinued, but can be found on the used market for $200-$400. I haggled one down to $150. It has MIDI and USB capability, and sustain and volume pedals are nice. I don't know how we have it programmed, but my singer has no problem changing patches. 

A pretty good overview of that controller: M Audio Keystation Pro 88

Our synth is an Emu Proteus 2000, which are a bit harder to find. My band mainly uses the organs (these are sweeeeet), pianos (the saloon piano and the Rhodes are particularly nice), leads (alright, could use some tweaking, but operable), voices, and strings. I remember that we tried working with a Roland JV-880, as well, but the Proteus covered all of the synths we needed (without the 90's cheese). When we play live, we plug the sucker in direct, or we run a quarter inch to a guitar amp. For the latter, a keyboard amp is preferable. 

If you want to go the soft synth route, that's also doable. You'll need to get an MBox, or another audio interface of that ilk, so you can run something to the board.


----


We used this guy before, but it got stolen: M-AUDIO - Keystation 88es - 88-Key Semi-Weighted USB MIDI Controller

It was okay, but I like the Pro more.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 16, 2012)

If i were looking for a keyboard for live use, it would need an LFO and an envelope filter. Some have them built in, but there are also MIDI extensions and computer programs that have them. 

A keyboard amp is good for rehersal or as a monitor for gigs, but you can get by without one. A good Di box is essential for going through front of house though.


----------



## TheChuggernaut (Aug 18, 2012)

well this is a good heap of info im gonna have to sort through and research to see which is the most doable for my band. but thanks for the info guys, itll definitely help!


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 18, 2012)

When I play keys in my band I have a keyboard amp to be my monitor and then everything we have goes into a separate mixer as well, so that I can have JUST me in my keyboard monitor or I can have a full band mix.


----------

